# New Sticky Thread?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Something I have been meaning to run buy you all to see if there is an intrest.....

What about starting a thread for pics of ranges and just from field shoots in general? I have a bunch of pics from this year and I know that some of you are like me and take a camera with you to almost all of the shoots....I am still kicking myself for forgetting the camera in the car when we shot at Hinky's Dojo :doh:

So what do ya think? Ya...or Nah....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Something I have been meaning to run buy you all to see if there is an intrest.....
> 
> What about starting a thread for pics of ranges and just from field shoots in general? I have a bunch of pics from this year and I know that some of you are like me and take a camera with you to almost all of the shoots....I am still kicking myself for forgetting the camera in the car when we shot at Hinky's Dojo :doh:
> 
> So what do ya think? Ya...or Nah....


Ya!!! :thumbs_up

Dumb me. All I did was spot and keep score on Sunday  ...I could have gotten some additional pics of the Hill that Billy built. :doh: Oh well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ya!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> Dumb me. All I did was spot and keep score on Sunday  ...I could have gotten some additional pics of the Hill that Billy built. :doh: Oh well.


Yep...you would have been perfect. I was thinking about just going up the hill and taking pics with different groups....but I decided to shoot instead:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BH, I'd like to see such a thread, only thing I would ask is that there be a description with each pix - Course, distance, etc.

BTW: Just where are all those pix you took last weekend??? :wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Range Pics*

I think that is a very good idea.

Everyone whould enjoy looking in on that thread.

It would answer so many questions the new archers would have, about field archery and the great novelty tournyments we have all had so much fun at.

I vote YES


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> BH, I'd like to see such a thread, only thing I would ask is that there be a description with each pix - Course, distance, etc.
> 
> BTW: Just where are all those pix you took last weekend??? :wink:


I have been on the phone at home almost non stop the past few days....I just realized about a 1/2 hour ago that today is Thurs

as for the descriptions....I can tell you what course or who is in the pic...but most pics I won't remember what the target is. I looked at the pics from Cumberland the other day...a few are obvious so I could figure it out....but most of them....I need to see the range more then once in a blue moon or take notes.

and it's hard enough for me to remember to take the camera out while I am shooting....how many times did you see me pull my camera out on Sun?:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

That would be sweet! I say yah!!! I especially like the closeups of equipment and full anchor shots.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> That would be sweet! I say yah!!! I especially like the closeups of equipment and full anchor shots.


:thumb: I got a couple cool pics of some guys shooting.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BH, what I meant about the course, target #, etc. wasn't in regards to "existing" pictures, but more for the "new" stuff. 

Example: Let's say someone decided to "document" DCWC in that thread and went to the range with the sole purpose of taking pictures (of course got to shoot as well). What I hope they would come back with is a "few" introductory pix of the pavilion, practice ranges, etc. But then follow that with 28 pictures from the shooting blocks at each target (in order).

I know that would have been nice prior to last weekend. As hard on Sat. as I tried to focus on each arrow at each target, I couldn't help but let my mind slip into a mode of "wonder what the heck is next". By the time Sun. rolled around I knew that I wasn't going to fall off a cliff  around the next corner. :wink:

And like "itchy" said, more pix of folks at full anchor would be nice. As you can see from the pix I took last weekend, mine were mostly of the extracurricular activities and practically none of the "action".  

I think the tread is a great idea, and if it starts going in the wrong direction, I'm sure there are those that can "fix" it. :tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: I got a couple cool pics of some guys shooting.:wink:


Take any pics while riding the Segway?  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: I got a couple cool pics of some guys shooting.:wink:


Well quit posting "text" and post the "pix". :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Take any pics while riding the Segway?  :wink:


Nope....camera cost to much to break while falling off


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

No high res for us hillbillys that cant get highspeed.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> BH, what I meant about the course, target #, etc. wasn't in regards to "existing" pictures, but more for the "new" stuff.
> 
> Example: Let's say someone decided to "document" DCWC in that thread and went to the range with the sole purpose of taking pictures (of course got to shoot as well). What I hope they would come back with is a "few" introductory pix of the pavilion, practice ranges, etc. But then follow that with 28 pictures from the shooting blocks at each target (in order).
> 
> ...


Or fall in a cave.. :mg:  :wink:

I think a pic thread of courses and shoots would be good.. the pics that Vince took of me on Sat are the first form pics I've ever seen of myself.. :chortle: Thanks Vince.. :thumb: :cheers:

The course shots from the Hill are awesome.. we can quickly amass a library of courses in living color.. as for you Billy's with dialup, well... looks like we'll hvae an edge on ya...  :wink: :nyah:

:cheers:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Or fall in a cave.. :mg:  :wink:
> 
> I think a pic thread of courses and shoots would be good.. the pics that Vince took of me on Sat are the first form pics I've ever seen of myself.. :chortle: Thanks Vince.. :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> ...



Where did Vince post his pictures at? I haven't seen them yet:sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Where did Vince post his pictures at? I haven't seen them yet:sad:


:embara: I knew it was ONE of you two that took em.. :chortle: :doh:

Sorry Ryan, I was in Az/Mexico since Monday, only got internet one and a half nights... I looked back through days of pics and posts and thought they were Vinces.. :embara: 

So, the accolades go to you... awesome pics! :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

He can't upload... he's on dialup... :chortle: :zip:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Works for me. I think that it would have some really cool pictures on it.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> He can't upload... he's on dialup... :chortle: :zip:


Exactlly, no high speed available here. 

Sticky, maybe I can open your pics from e-mail????? If you have them available to send .... [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Exactlly, no high speed available here.
> 
> Sticky, maybe I can open your pics from e-mail????? If you have them available to send .... [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Can you see the images in AT Pics? There is a link at the top of the page.. look in user albums and there is a Sticky's album.. see if you can see them there. I made an album, it will be at the end of the last page, but I only put three pics in there from Friday at TA, the others I uploaded to photobucket. I need to put more of them in the at pics album.. you can get the hires there if ya want.. :lol: :wink:

http://www.archerytalkpics.com/gallery2/v/user/Stickys+pics/HillBilly+Shoot+08/

I'll send ya some by email as well.. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky I am gonna let you borrow a REAL wrist strap release the next time I see you:wink:

Notice how the bottom right target...then one I shot...doesn't have any holes outside the dot Sticky you would think that some of that would be rubbing off on you by now:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky I am gonna let you borrow a REAL wrist strap release the next time I see you:wink:
> 
> Notice how the bottom right target...then one I shot...doesn't have any holes outside the dot Sticky you would think that some of that would be rubbing off on you by now:doh:


:chortle: Hey.. mine didn't put that hole there.. I missed the paper all together.. :zip:  Did it once both days.. but I was out shooting last night and have started to figure out my issues.. picked up the Insatiable and shot it for a while, but still wound up with the wrist strap my the end of the evening.... :zip: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Hey.. mine didn't put that hole there.. I missed the paper all together.. :zip:  Did it once both days.. but I was out shooting last night and have started to figure out my issues.. picked up the Insatiable and shot it for a while, but still wound up with the wrist strap my the end of the evening.... :zip: :chortle: :wink:


Man take that thing and lock it up.....only way to stop using it is to not have it around....your shooting will thank you.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Hey.. mine didn't put that hole there.. I missed the paper all together.. :zip:  Did it once both days.. but I was out shooting last night and have started to figure out my issues.. picked up the Insatiable and shot it for a while, but still wound up with the wrist strap my the end of the evening.... :zip: :chortle: :wink:


I was never able to shoot the release you were shooting. I have a brand new one, like yours, I could send you even. May need a bigger glove though.

Nothing wrong with shooting a strap, but there are much better ones out there. I am looking into a carter or possibly a TRU Ball strap for this hunting season. Leaning towards the Carter though as I know you can set a good amount of weight against the trigger on those. The problem I had with the release like you were shooting was torque. I couldn't get an arrow to fly with it, but when I tried a head with better rotation, arrows were fine again.

If you go to a hand held, forget about triggers, try a hinge for a while. They are super fun to shoot IMO. It seems a lot of the top archers are wrapping up on buttons now, but I bet they have all worked hinges very hard at some point in their career.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

TCR1 said:


> I was never able to shoot the release you were shooting. I have a brand new one, like yours, I could send you even. May need a bigger glove though.
> 
> Nothing wrong with shooting a strap, but there are much better ones out there. I am looking into a carter or possibly a TRU Ball strap for this hunting season. Leaning towards the Carter though as I know you can set a good amount of weight against the trigger on those. The problem I had with the release like you were shooting was torque. I couldn't get an arrow to fly with it, but when I tried a head with better rotation, arrows were fine again.


The two shot with the heavy spring is a great release. I enjoyed shooting it very much.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Man take that thing and lock it up.....only way to stop using it is to not have it around....your shooting will thank you.:wink:





TCR1 said:


> I was never able to shoot the release you were shooting. I have a brand new one, like yours, I could send you even. May need a bigger glove though.
> 
> Nothing wrong with shooting a strap, but there are much better ones out there. I am looking into a carter or possibly a TRU Ball strap for this hunting season. Leaning towards the Carter though as I know you can set a good amount of weight against the trigger on those. The problem I had with the release like you were shooting was torque. I couldn't get an arrow to fly with it, but when I tried a head with better rotation, arrows were fine again.
> 
> If you go to a hand held, forget about triggers, try a hinge for a while. They are super fun to shoot IMO. It seems a lot of the top archers are wrapping up on buttons now, but I bet they have all worked hinges very hard at some point in their career.


I just seem to do better with a wrist style release.. that glove was replaced last year.. though I do shoot a LOT.. :lol: 

I agree, there are better ones out there.. just gotta get Hornet to get off of one for me... :tongue: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I just seem to do better with a wrist style release.. that glove was replaced last year.. though I do shoot a LOT.. :lol:
> 
> I agree, there are better ones out there.. just gotta get Hornet to get off of one for me... :tongue: :lol: :wink:


There is nothing wrong with shooting a strap....just pick up a GOOD one:embara: 

I have a TRU Ball Copperhead that I haven't even shot yet that you can use until it's time to poke holes in deer if you want to try it.:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm off to our state field shoot this weeked and wil be taking some pics. Sounds like a cool Idea:darkbeer:

I'd like to see some other ranges and pics of other shoot

John


----------

